# what should I breed my nubian too?



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Everyone 

I am sort of new here having not said anything since I introduced my self to the group... 

A brief over view of what I have-

75% Boar/25%Nubian cross DOE born: 3-26-06 NOT BREEDED HER this year maybe next year for 4H projects
50% Alpine/25%Saanen/25%Nubian born: 3-25-06 DOE Breed and Due March 8th
3 pygmy weather boys born May and June of 06

50% Alpine/25%Saanen25%Nubian weather born:3-07
And I am picking up a 4yr old pygmy doe after Christmas who should be breed by then...
and our newest 100% Nubian she is who my question is about I want to have her breed so we can milk her- the ASN mix that is breed we took up north 2 yrs in October to have her breed by a registered Nubian buck - but I did not have Scooter then and I do not want to make the trip up there again... So my choices are

A boar buck about 20 min away
A pygmy buck that a friend has
A Saanen/Alpine cross about 1 hr but hubby passes right by on his way to work..

Who would you pick?

Donna B


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd pick the Saanen/Alpine buck. =)


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Saanen/Alpine


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you Sara 

that is what I am leaning toward

Donna B


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if the pygmy is registered I would also consider him. The kids could be registered as Kinders if not I would go with the Saanen/Alpine as registering the kids as grade dairy goats would be an option.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Well alot of Pygmys have bad udders....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the udder wouldn't change on her doe.......

if the buck is registered there usually are udders and other traits to back him up. This would only be an issue for doe kids born to such a breeding. People do it all the time - hence the Kinder goat, great udder capacity as well as meat yield


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

well that depends on what you want out of the kids. If your wanting a dairy goat go for the alpine saanen buck. That way you can register any doe kids as experimental dairy goats. The benifit of breeding to a boer or a pygmy is you have a dual purpose breed. If you bred her to the pygmy you would have first generation kinders, you can register and show them as such. The does tend to milk just as much as a full sized goat, but eat less. A lot of people like the smaller size. You can also sell any buck kids as meat kids.
beth


----------



## Patty13637 (Nov 22, 2007)

Were are you located ? I am sure we can find you a reg buck .


Just a note reg or not is no guarentee that the buck is any good . You have to look at his dam and any offspring he may have .

Are you looking for milk ? At the ADGA there was a confrence about how the buck you breed to has an impact on the does milk production . so if you are looking for milk I would breed her to the best buck you can find.


Patty


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Another thing about registering to the alpine saanen buck is sinse he is a grade himself he isn;t registered. Therefore the best your kids could be registered would be native on apearance. and with so many different breeds in there it might be hard to register one as NOA you have to have an adga member sign a form saying what breed the doe mostly looks like. I think if she were mine and the pygmy buck was egistered i would go that route. Kinders are cute they have airplane ears and a lot of people really like that smaller size, and they have good milking ability.
beth


----------



## jBlaze (Oct 9, 2007)

OK, I will admit that when you mentioned breeding nubian doe to pygmy buck I was "offended." Why on earth would anyone consider that an option. Then I saw someone mention kinder. and I recalled having read about that cross, so I googled it. I went the kinder web-site and looked at their pictures. They are ridiculously cute! I would even consider it myself! Life just surprises ya sometimes. 
LOL, just thought I would share my crazy reaction with you. I would agree, it totally depends on what you want from the kids, wether you are keeping for yourseld or breeding to fit market demands. (which differ in each area - some areas meat goats sell, other areas the tiny breeds sell. and ya just never know who may want a milker.) but there is always the question of what you will do with the boys.
I am sure you will have fun with any babies you get.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Kinders are really cute a nice tempered little goats, they were created back when Pat Showalter of Snohomish Washington lost her nubian buck unexpectadly. She still had several does left to breed and her pygmy buck was more then happy to do that job. Bingo the kinder was born. Pat is a really nice and knowledgeable lady, the kinder seems to be quite popular around here. They give lots of milk and are great for children. They're small size makes them more manageable. They eat less but are easier to milk then a nigerian. They tend to get the higher butterfat content and therefore creamier milk like a nubian and they milkl just as much. I was considering getting some a few years ago. but decided to stick with the alpines.
beth


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

I am breeding her so we can milk her. we live in the county and we find a lot of people around here who just want cute pet goats- so the cuter the better...

so in that case breeding her to the pygym might be my better opion.. for cute small pet goats



Donna B


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Well all you want is milk, so you just have to breed her to get that milk. Since the market in your area is for pets then I'd say go with the pygmy so that you get cuter kids.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

you could market your kinders as milk goats as well as pet goats. they make teriffic milkers.
beth


----------



## kritterkeeper (Nov 27, 2007)

Thank you all for your help... I will be taking her to a friends house this weekend who has a very cute pygmy buck

Donna B


----------



## carolm (Oct 15, 2007)

Forgive the intrusion but I am new to this forum theme and probably should have started a new post?????? But I am in a reverse situation. I was given a registered milk goat (dont remember but was 2 breeds) and I bottle fed him. He is the sweetest thing and looked like a deer until he got his beard. One of my Pygmy nannies became enamored with him and I have a beautiful new baby that looks like his daddy. He was one of three and is the same size as the pygmy bucks kid. 

Since I am new to this goat game, I am curious to see how they grow up. I am still building my herd for my ag exemption but intend to sell the babies as pets in the future.

What can I expect this mix to produce. I havent banded any of my boys before but since I had so many this time I am about to do several but am hesitant to sterilize him if he is going to turn out like his big, beautiful daddy. My pygmy nannies have more than enough milk, and I dont want any Big pygmy crosses unless they are female. HELP!

Thanks. And again, sorry for horning in.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

does the buck (the kids daddy) have long ears or are they short? 

If he has long ears (nubian goat) then mixed with a pygmy those kids are usually called Kinders.

you can't register the buck kid I do not believe unless the mother pgymy was registered and then you have to go to the Kinder goat association to do all that.

Best to wether him and he will make a great pet. More then likey he will get some of his mom's traits and stay a little smaller then his dad.


----------

